

Video 2.0: Tiny Cameras Watching (Over) You - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2009/04/27/video-20-tiny-cameras-watching-over-you/

======
systemtrigger
Insightful piece. I wonder what solutions we'll devise to edit all that video.
App idea: outsource tightening to mturk. Hardware idea: the record button on
your video camera should operate on a cache so if what happened in the past
isn't interesting it won't get saved.

------
tudorachim
The fact that you don't have to provide a social security number doesn't say
anything about the privacy guaranteed by flickr; if they keep logs of IPs,
uploaders can be traced by location, which can often be mapped to a specific
person.

------
ph0rque
I want glasses[1] with video-cameras unobtrusively embedded in the stems.

1\. Such as these: <http://www.glassesshop.com/images_p/GSSE4056/index.jpg>

~~~
pasbesoin
If you are a sci fi fan, you might enjoy David Brin's "Earth". Such devices
feature prominently in some parts of the story. A good read, regardless.

~~~
MaysonL
You might also enjoy his nonfiction book on the subject: _The Transparent
Society_.

